# Richmond/Mechanicsville, VA



## klondike (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm down here visiting from Alaska (Anchorage) My brother is going to school at VCU and lives in The Fan area.
May be going to school there also but here to check it out.
Anybody going to school at VCU or live in Richmond/near it? I really want to photograph the vast beauty Richmond has to offer. Especially downtown/canal walk and all that goodness. I love the old, nostalgic look.
Haven't really been able to go to many places yet as I've heard I shouldn't be walking around Richmond at night haha
Anyways, would be nice to partner up with someone and just go on a photoshoot session  get to know my way around some and whatnot. Maybe even pick up a few pointers from each other as well.
Hope to meet some of you guys.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome to Virginia!  I live in Norfolk (about 90 miles south), but there are a bunch of places to go there! Have fun.


----------



## klondike (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm I just may have to meet up with ya sometime! I went to VA Beach before when I was younger and have ever since wanted to return. I imagine it'll be tons of fun  I'll keep an eye out for any meet-ups that are posted hehe


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm from Raleigh, but go to school in Richmond. How long will you be in town? I won't be back up until the 13th or so...


----------



## dpolston (Dec 30, 2007)

Max... look me up on your way back up there. You can get my number pretty easily.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## klondike (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll probably be here for another month or so, Beginning of February-ish.
Perhaps we can meet-up sometime when you get back.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be in touch when I get back up there, then.


----------

